# Großer Ringkabelschuh auf kleinen Bolzen?



## Poldi007 (6 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
darf man einen großen Ringkabelschuh M5 auf einen kleinen Bolzen M4 (Motorklemmbrett) montieren? Oder muss der Ringkabelschuh genau den Durchmesser des Bolzen haben (z.B. M4)? 
Wo findet man Informationen zur Strombelastbarkeit der kabelschuhe?
Gibt es da eine Norm?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 September 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Grund der Frage nicht ganz. Auf einen M4 Bolzen gehört auch eine M4-Öse.
In der Not habe ich auch schon mal eine M5-Öse für einen M4-Bolzen genommen bzw. eine M4-Öse vorne geöffnet und aufgebogen, um die aus einen M5-Bolzen zu kriegen. Wie gesagt in der Not... In der Regel hat man bei so kleinen Bolzen im Motorklemmbrett auch nicht so die Ströme. Die Strombelastbarkeit wird da wohl kein Thema sein.


----------



## Tommi (6 September 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Grund der Frage nicht ganz. Auf einen M4 Bolzen gehört auch eine M4-Öse.


 
So ist das, .....Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2011)

In der Ausbildung mussten wir den massiven Draht immer schön
zur Öse biegen und das so, das sie beim anziehen nicht aufgeht. 
Ist da heutzutage anders...?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 September 2011)

Habe ich auch noch gelernt und dabei einem strengem Bewertungssystem unterlegen (1994). Das war aber auch definitiv das letzte Mal seitdem...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch gelernt und dabei einem strengem Bewertungssystem unterlegen (1994). Das war aber auch definitiv das letzte Mal seitdem...



Ich sehe schon du bist eine andere Genration...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 September 2011)

Naja jedenfalls "roste" ich noch nicht... :roll:


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 September 2011)

in der Meisterprüfung 2010 wurde dies auch noch gefordert...
Aber mit massivem Kabel die Öse - aber heutzutage wird doch nur noch flexibel verlegt (ausser von Haus & Hof Klempnern).. Zumindest wenn wir im Bereich von M4 und M5 sprechen...

Wobei manche Kabelschuhe gibt es auch nicht in jeder Lochgröße bei Klauke.... Ich habe dann auf beiden Seiten eine dicke Karosserie-Scheibe untergelegt.. Ist aber auch keine dauerhaft belastete Leitung sondern nur 1x für 10 Sek alle paar Tage.

Und wo wir grad bei Vorschriften sind.... Nen Bekannter meint, man dürfte bei Querschnitten <= 16mm² und massiven Kupfer keinen Kabelschuh aufpressen sondern müsse immer eine Öse biegen. Kann dies jemand belegen oder hat er mal wieder nur geredet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Und wo wir grad bei Vorschriften sind.... Nen Bekannter meint, man dürfte bei Querschnitten >= 16mm² und massiven Kupfer keinen Kabelschuh aufpressen sondern müsse immer eine Öse biegen. Kann dies jemand belegen oder hat er mal wieder nur geredet?



das stimmt und ab 25qmm darfst du die  Ösen nur mit den Zähnen biegen,
habe ich jahrelang so gemacht. Bei einen Anschluss mit 95qmm habe ich mir 
mal einen Zahn ausgebissen. Diesen habe ich durch einen Goldzahn ersetzen
lassen, der Goldabrieb beim biegen sorgt jetzt für einen niedrige Übergangswiderstand. 
Wichtig ist aber das du Kabelschuhe zum mass nehmen dabei hast, bei den Großen
Querschnitten muss das genau passen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 September 2011)

ich meinte kleiner gleich 16mm²... Tippfehler korrigiert

(eigentlich meint das ja mein "Bekannter")

Und ab 25mm² ist ja eh alles nicht mehr eindrähtig, sondern aus mehreren Cu-Drähten


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das stimmt und ab 25qmm darfst du die  Ösen nur mit den Zähnen biegen,
> habe ich jahrelang so gemacht. Bei einen Anschluss mit 95qmm habe ich mir
> mal einen Zahn ausgebissen. Diesen habe ich durch einen Goldzahn ersetzen
> lassen, der Goldabrieb beim biegen sorgt jetzt für einen niedrige Übergangswiderstand.
> ...



:s18: Wie kommt man bloß zu so einer Aussage. Bist Du nebenbei Komiker??? *verneig*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> :s18: Wie kommt man bloß zu so einer Aussage. Bist Du nebenbei Komiker??? *verneig*



Wie jetzt Komiker...versteh ich nicht


----------



## Pitt (20 Juli 2012)

na ja wenn man schon dabei sind, ihr müßt erst mal feindrähtige Leiter (2,5mm) auf M4 Motorklemmbrett anschließen. Das sind pro Leiter 255 Ösen das kostet Zeit


----------



## Nost (3 August 2012)

Also der Goldzahn auf dem Kupfer verschlechtert den Übergang, da Gold schlechter leitet wie Kupfer, Silber leitet besser wie Kupfer. Der Vorteil von Gold wäre die bessere Korrosionsbeständigkeit. Daher Gold Kontakte...

Wer M6 Ösen auf M5 Schrauben nimmt gehört geprügelt.

Ösen Biegen sollte nicht mehr stand der Technik sein beim Anschliessen von Motoren. Da diese meines Wissens nach in der Regel schwingen und solche Bauteile flexibel angeschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2012)

Silberzahn hab ich nicht, gibt es das überhaupt. Dann nehme ich jetzt dicke Litze
rödel die zu Öse und verzinne die mit einen Dachrinnen Lötkolben.


----------



## tw04565 (4 August 2012)

Was ihr bloß habt, wenn der 5er Kabelschuh ordentlich zwischen 2 4er u-Scheiben klemmt, was soll da passieren?


----------



## atrius (4 August 2012)

Was soll das,....das ist was für Warmduscher und Leute, die die Werkstatt nie verlassen. Auf Montage und IBN hat man kein Platz und keine Zeit. Da nimmt man bei den Schrauben nur eine Länge mit, ca. 100mm und eine Eisensäge...das ist praktisch und universell! Genauso mit den Kabelbindern, da genügen auch die Grössten, abschneiden kann man immer...und für die Kabelschuhe eben, die Univeralkabelschuhe ohne Loch! Da wird, nach Bedarf, mit dem Akkuschrauber das perfekt sitzende Loch an Ort und Stelle gebohrt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2012)

In meinen alter Dusche ich nicht mehr kalt, dafür bereitet man in hohen Alter die Montagen besser vor, so das man auf der Baustelle seine Arbeitszeit nicht mit Sägen, bohren und sonstigen Pfusch verschwenden muss.


----------



## atrius (4 August 2012)

Das ist kein Pfusch, das ist Improvisation....übrigens für diese Kabelschuhe brauchts auch keine Kabelschuhzange, da genügt ein Hammer oder, falls vorhanden, der goldene Zahn.....


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 August 2012)

atrius schrieb:


> Auf Montage und IBN hat man kein Platz und keine Zeit.



So ist es! Ich nehme z.B. immer Kupferlitze und Schrumpfschlauch mit. Da konfektioniere ich mir die Kabel dann einfach vor Ort. Unnötig frei bleibende Adern sind da kein Thema mehr. Ein 9 x 1 mm² ist im Handumdrehen angefertigt. Auch Querschnitte lassen sich so ganz einfach dem Bedarfsfall anpassen.


----------

